# Speedport 724 alternative



## oneof6 (24. November 2015)

Hi Board,

ich such' mich die Finger wund nach nem ordentlichen router für die T-Kom Annex J all-ip Anschlüsse. Die Büchsen von der T-Kom sind ja gut und schön wenn alles 10 Meter vom Speedport entfernt ist, aber nicht wenn man ein WDS betreibt. Hat jemand von euch einen alternativen Router oder kennt nen Router mit folgenden Leistungsmerkmalen:

- Analog buchsen für alt Geräte
- WDS (Wireless Distribution System)

Cheers,
OneOf6


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Dezember 2015)

Hi,
schonmal die Fritzbox Schlachtschiffe (7272 oder 7490) von AVM angeschaut?

Grüße


----------



## oneof6 (3. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

die Dinger sehen gut aus, aber leider auch keine WDS unterstützung. Sieht so aus als würde das aussterben, ich werd' also wohl nen Wireless Router per Kabel ans Modem anbinden und als Access-Point nutzen...oder ich kauf so nen überteuerten Consumer-Repeater der kompatibel ist.

Danke trotzdem!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Dezember 2015)

Hi,was genau verstehst du unter einem WDS? Normalerweise ist das doch wenn ein das signal eines Routers über ein Accesspoint, Repeater etc. erweitert wird. Das konnten die Fritzboxen bisher und mir ist nichts bekannt das die Funktion rausgenommen wurde. Ansonsten einfach mal bei AVM nachfragen.


----------



## oneof6 (14. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

japp WDS ist die Auffrischung eines WLAN Signals zur Reichweitenerhöhung:
http://avm.de/service/fritzbox/frit...ung-zu-einer-weiteren-FRITZ-Box-vergroessern/

Allerdings wird das tatsächlich nicht mehr unterstützt:
http://avm.de/service/fritzbox/frit...Unterstuetzt-die-FRITZ-Box-das-WDS-Verfahren/


----------

